# الى عباقرة القسم...سؤااال ارجو الافادة..



## م باسل وردان (10 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني في هندسة الفلزات اتوقع ان اجد ضالتي عندكم ....اخواني انا هندي صخرة صلبة جدا(ذات اللون الأزرق) فهل يمكنني اخواني تفتيتها اةو تكسيرها...مع تنني جربت بكمبريصة يابانية ممتازة...لكني كثر الاحيان لا استطيع الاستمرار بالعمل لانها تتوقف عن العمل...كما اني احتاج الى وقت طويل جدا...هل توجد طريقة اخواني تساعدوني فيها...واتمنى الا تبخلو علي بالاجابه...ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

